# Slw, ssl, bar, mgt?



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm thinking of clearing off some of my DGC at about $15, and picking up some BAR or SSL.

MGT seems to be a gamble, but I might win!

Any thoughts?


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

SSL was recommended by fool.ca: http://www.fool.ca/2014/07/04/the-best-mining-stock-youve-never-heard-of, never heard about the others (but I'm too inexperienced to play with dollar stocks, so to me all of them look like a gamble )


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

These days I stay away from stocks that are a gamble, but I might win. I made money on such stocks, but then, thinking I was invincible, I lost it on the next possible big win. By the time it was all said and done, it took to much time and mental energy wondering when to take profits, and when to cut losses.


----------

